# How Is God Working On You Thread



## Kevin001

How is God changing you or working on you?

For me personally I don't let things get to me as much as I used to. I rarely get angry and I'm more patient. For instance I used to get irritated for staying over for work because my relief wasn't there yet but now it doesn't bother me when it happens. I pray before work for God to use me and let others see Him through me. People ask me all the time now why don't you get angry or why are you always so positive/nice.....I just smile and say Jesus .


----------



## hypestyle

hopefully working on me for the better.
I just finished grad school.
I've been struggling for years for a much better job, to earn enough money to move into my own place.
I've also struggled severely with depression, including from never having had a girlfriend or a dating life. I want to meet a special lady.


----------



## sad1231234

Well i suppose im not crippled or anything yet.


----------



## Solomoon

Used to have more self-hate and confusion. Now I hate myself less often and understand more. But more answers means more questions. Maybe that's the nature of things, so that we'll always have room to learn and grow.


----------



## Kevin001

Teaching me to not judge others on their sins, we all sin and to respect others even if they don't respect me.


----------



## Suchness

In mysterious ways.


----------



## sad1231234

I feel like god is working me over


----------



## porter

@sad1231234, you aint got nothin on the Apostle Paul.

2Co 11:23 Servants of Christ are they? (Being insane, I am speaking.) Above them am I! In weariness more exceedingly, in jails more exceedingly, in blows *inordinately*, in deaths often.


----------



## sad1231234

porter said:


> @sad1231234, you aint got nothin on the Apostle Paul.
> 
> 2Co 11:23 Servants of Christ are they? (Being insane, I am speaking.) Above them am I! In weariness more exceedingly, in jails more exceedingly, in blows *inordinately*, in deaths often.


Yeah but paul ws the guy who persecuted christians right? All i did was get born.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Paul's former self Saul


----------



## porter

sad1231234 said:


> Yeah but paul ws the guy who persecuted christians right? All i did was get born.


I can see how that may look like payback on God's part, but according to Scripture, Paul suffered a lot so as to keep him humble in light of all the incredible revelations God gave him. I mean the stuff God gave Paul to see and understand has the potential to puff up a person big time. Also, what may look like payback on God's part is actually God's righteous judgment to help correct the character flaws of His Elect.

When God gets to working on His Elect, He tells them not to think it strange when they face hardships. In fact, He tells them to consider it the norm when they do. Not saying it has to be as harsh as what Paul went through, but that it's perfectly designed or taylor made for each person.


----------



## Ms kim

porter said:


> I can see how that may look like payback on God's part, but according to Scripture, Paul suffered a lot so as to keep him humble in light of all the incredible revelations God gave him. I mean the stuff God gave Paul to see and understand has the potential to puff up a person big time. Also, what may look like payback on God's part is actually God's righteous judgment to help correct the character flaws of His Elect.
> 
> When God gets to working on His Elect, He tells them not to think it strange when they face hardships. In fact, He tells them to consider it the norm when they do. Not saying it has to be as harsh as what Paul went through, but that it's perfectly designed or taylor made for each person.


 Amen.

Hebrews 12:6 because the Lord disciplines the one he loves, and he chastens everyone he accepts as his son.

Proverbs 3:12 For the LORD corrects those he loves, just as a father corrects a child in whom he delights.


----------



## Kevin001

Just been telling me to worry less pray more. Philippians 4:6 comes to mind. So many struggles in my life but I just need to pray more and trust Him. Let Him lead me.


----------



## RMS

Past month or so? Nothing too harsh, very little suffering. Its been a rough couple years for me so I'm glad for the respite. Sometimes little events will coincide in the strangest way, but not lately.

A part of me wants to pray for more wisdom, but whenever I do it comes at such a high cost I shudder to do it anymore. Just when you think you're getting it all figured out you get knocked down brutally, but when you rise you see much more. I guess I'm just tired of getting knocked down. As great as wisdom is, my courage is in limited supply lately, as is my fortitude to withstand suffering. As wonderful as knowing more about myself and the world is, I'm starting to feel like I'm comfortable where I stand.

Maybe I'll start praying for wisdom again, but when I do, the blows come hard and relentlessly.


----------



## Kevin001

RMS said:


> Past month or so? Nothing too harsh, very little suffering. Its been a rough couple years for me so I'm glad for the respite. Sometimes little events will coincide in the strangest way, but not lately.
> 
> A part of me wants to pray for more wisdom, but whenever I do it comes at such a high cost I shudder to do it anymore. Just when you think you're getting it all figured out you get knocked down brutally, but when you rise you see much more. I guess I'm just tired of getting knocked down. As great as wisdom is, my courage is in limited supply lately, as is my fortitude to withstand suffering. As wonderful as knowing more about myself and the world is, I'm starting to feel like I'm comfortable where I stand.
> 
> Maybe I'll start praying for wisdom again, but when I do, the blows come hard and relentlessly.


The closer you get to God the more the enemy attacks. If your life was perfect then I would worry.


----------



## Kevin001

He is just showing me how worldly things are meaningless, in the grand scheme of things does where you work, where you live, what you drive really matter? He is telling me to keep my eyes on Him and be steadfast with His promises.


----------



## naes

Either he is ripping me apart to the bare bones for some reason or he doesn't exist... I got nothing left in the tank. I'm self-medicating because it is the only thing that makes me not want to kill myself at this point.


----------



## millenniumman75

naes said:


> Either he is ripping me apart to the bare bones for some reason or he doesn't exist... I got nothing left in the tank. I'm self-medicating because it is the only thing that makes me not want to kill myself at this point.


....you could be rebuilding. Sometimes, it has to get to the point where a lot of the crap has to be stripped away.


----------



## Reverie101

Kevin001 said:


> He is just showing me how worldly things are meaningless, in the grand scheme of things does where you work, where you live, what you drive really matter? He is telling me to keep my eyes on Him and be steadfast with His promises.


I really admire your relationship with God. Its so inspiring because I can see how He's just molding you. Even when I was first here you emenated a very peaceful, kind presence and youre definitely walking with him for sure.

For me, I don't know. Ive been saved 8 years but I feel my relationship with God is always stop go... I feel I'm so busy and I know that sounds wrong...

and I feel I'm just trying so hard to make everything work.

Like i'll be inspired for a minute and read and pray but it wont be consistent ... and I think that's whats stopping me from being changed.

I just never feel led or God speaking to me ect.... I also get bored with the bible at times..

BUT!!!

I have seen my prayers answered and God is working in my life and He's helped me a lot.

I just need to stay plugged into Him.


----------



## Kevin001

Reverie101 said:


> I really admire your relationship with God. Its so inspiring because I can see how He's just molding you. Even when I was first here you emenated a very peaceful, kind presence and youre definitely walking with him for sure.
> 
> For me, I don't know. Ive been saved 8 years but I feel my relationship with God is always stop go... I feel I'm so busy and I know that sounds wrong...
> 
> and I feel I'm just trying so hard to make everything work.
> 
> Like i'll be inspired for a minute and read and pray but it wont be consistent ... and I think that's whats stopping me from being changed.
> 
> I just never feel led or God speaking to me ect.... I also get bored with the bible at times..
> 
> BUT!!!
> 
> I have seen my prayers answered and God is working in my life and He's helped me a lot.
> 
> I just need to stay plugged into Him.


Thanks again . Being a christian isn't easy, giving up your life for God is not easy. Hmm are you in the church now? Have close christian friends? Maybe you need to cut out things or people in your life that is drawing you away from God's blessings in your life.


----------



## Reverie101

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks again . Being a christian isn't easy, giving up your life for God is not easy. Hmm are you in the church now? Have close christian friends? Maybe you need to cut out things or people in your life that is drawing you away from God's blessings in your life.


I think having close Christian friends would help but I feel being a Christian is something that has to be motivated by you..you know? 
and I agree with the last statement.


----------



## Kevin001

Reverie101 said:


> I think having close Christian friends would help but I feel being a Christian is something that has to be motivated by you..you know?
> and I agree with the last statement.


Not having other believers in your life is rough. Having people to keep you grounded spiritually, pray for you, and help you because they've been through the same stuff is huge. One thing I pray for daily is more christian friends locally .


----------



## Reverie101

Kevin001 said:


> Not having other believers in your life is rough. Having people to keep you grounded spiritually, pray for you, and help you because they've been through the same stuff is huge. One thing I pray for daily is more christian friends locally .


It is extremely rough. I definitely will pray for the same thing because its hard to do it alone. All I have are Christian friends online..well one real one.


----------



## Kevin001

Reverie101 said:


> It is extremely rough. I definitely will pray for the same thing because its hard to do it alone. All I have are Christian friends online..well one real one.


:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Stop being a people pleaser. Please God. Sometimes we want people to like us and make them happy but don't let the world take you further away from God. Do you want to please the world or Abba?


----------



## andy1984

He's putting me through all kinds of trials


----------



## tea111red

I guess I'm being shown God's way is better.


----------



## Kevin001

He's telling me to keep going even when it seems pointless. Kinda like Joshua at Jericho. He walked around that wall for 6 days until on the 7th day God told them to scream and the wall fell. I'm pretty sure it seemed pointless and crazy to him as well. You never know when your 7th is. Don't stop at 6 .


----------



## RMS

andy1984 said:


> He's putting me through all kinds of trials


I hear that. Failure and unfulfilled expectations. Praying for some guidance in my endeavors but I feel blind in my choices.


----------



## Alex4You

The only one working on me is ME. I like to give myself credit for being a good person and doing the right thing. God has nothing to do with how I live my life and yet I have a wonderful life.


----------



## hypestyle

hopefuly in positive ways, I keep getting worked on.


----------



## Reverie101

Kevin001 said:


> Stop being a people pleaser. Please God. Sometimes we want people to like us and make them happy but don't let the world take you further away from God. Do you want to please the world or Abba?


God needs to strip my soul of this hahaha lol


----------



## Reverie101

Kevin001 said:


> He's telling me to keep going even when it seems pointless. Kinda like Joshua at Jericho. He walked around that wall for 6 days until on the 7th day God told them to scream and the wall fell. I'm pretty sure it seemed pointless and crazy to him as well. You never know when your 7th is. Don't stop at 6 .


Amen love this.


----------



## Kevin001

Reverie101 said:


> Amen love this.


:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

How to be grateful about everything. I never dream of being where I'm at right now in life, so grateful. I don't deserve anything but God still blesses me.....so grateful. Every bite of food I eat, internet, breathing in air, etc....thank you.


----------



## coeur_brise

He ain't working on me...

"Skin for skin!" Satan replied. "A man will give all he has for his own life. 5 But now stretch out your hand and strike [Job's] flesh and bones, and he will surely curse you to your face."

6 The Lord said to Satan, "Very well, then, he is in your hands; but you must spare his life."
[Aka, go ahead, screw him over]

7 So Satan went out from the presence of the Lord and afflicted Job with painful sores from the soles of his feet to the crown of his head. 8 Then Job took a piece of broken pottery and scraped himself with it as he sat among the ashes.

So, God is Awol and Mr. Satan is all like, ok, I do what I want with who I want (that's me). God's kinda there but.. I dunno.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

He's making that cabbage I ate earlier come out extra stinky on the other end.


----------



## 8888

I've been doing better socially.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I've been doing better socially.


:squeeze


----------



## stratsp

Testing my faith a lot.... I am faltering a lot as well, I get angry and since I can't scream in real life, it feels I am screaming in my thoughts or inner voice...but then I get scared and think it is improper and ask for forgiveness... it is a repeated pattern.... I know I don't deserve god, but I need god else I can not survive.


----------



## andy1984

He stuck a spiritual eggbeater in my brain, and turned it to a moderate speed. He made me a feelings omelette. He dropped me into a world of absurdity.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze


Thanks, :squeeze back.


----------



## Kevin001

Teaching me to fully surrender. I continue to ask Him what areas of my life am I not surrendering fully to Him. He's helping me with that. Most people don't realize the blessing they're missing out on and just being out of God's will for our life is not good.


----------



## Kevin001

Showing me to stop looking at my circumstances and to just keep my eyes on Him. Don't believe the lies of the enemy and to stick to what His word says.


----------



## Kevin001

Just reminding me its not about me....its all about Him. Have to give your life to gain it.


----------



## stratsp

Testing times never seem to end :crying::crying:


----------



## Kevin001

Just been feeling convicted to step out in faith more...not thinking or going on how I feel just letting the Holy Spirit lead me .


----------



## Kevin001

Helping me love others more even when my flesh doesn't want to. Love the people that hurt you, love the people that hate you, love the unlovable .


----------



## Kevin001

Just really helping me have more self control. I don't get angry easy but its become much easier to avoid getting angry or tempted as well.


----------



## Kevin001

Telling me to be still. As of late I'm just learning its ok not to have this or have done this....need to just relax and know He is good. Stop being so busy might miss out on the most important stuff in life.


----------



## VIncymon

stratsp said:


> Testing times never seem to end :crying::crying:


:drunk

The truly happy moments are so far and in between many times I wonder if God is just in my imagination.
I keep praying to God to help me build my faith. I envy the kind of faith I see in some of my protestant brothers and sisters. I pray for that kind of faith....but I just don't feel it.

I know I have things to work on. I watch too much porn. I've prayed for years for God to help me cut the habit...but I still fall back into it ever so often.

If I finally do manage to kick the habit is it by the grace of God or by my own willpower ???

I just....don't feel any signs of divineness in my life. People keep telling me to stop looking for obvious signs of God. But these same people are the ones who get "visions" and "premonitions" ...I have NEVER EVER had such an experience.


----------



## Kevin001

Just teaching me to trust Him even when things seem hopeless. Showing plenty of examples of people in the bible that were tested big time. Helping me see the bigger picture.


----------



## wmu'14

I don't mean to sound trollish, but He doesn't seem to be. :/

I've seen Him work in my life, tho, so I guess I just have to be thankful for that.


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> Just teaching me to trust Him even when things seem hopeless. Showing plenty of examples of people in the bible that were tested big time. Helping me see the bigger picture.


Yep, the Bible is full of examples where God appeared to be quiet for decades but in the end turned out not to be, and was always knew the endgame would be good. My favorite example is actually from the Old Testament, Joseph from Genesis, how he was hated by his brothers, sold to the Egyptians, and gradually worked his way up to being the Pharo's (spelling on that!) right-hand man even though things many times seemed bleak or like he had no future.


----------



## wmu'14

VIncymon said:


> :drunk
> 
> The truly happy moments are so far and in between many times I wonder if God is just in my imagination.
> I keep praying to God to help me build my faith. I envy the kind of faith I see in some of my protestant brothers and sisters. I pray for that kind of faith....but I just don't feel it.
> 
> I know I have things to work on. I watch too much porn. I've prayed for years for God to help me cut the habit...but I still fall back into it ever so often.
> 
> If I finally do manage to kick the habit is it by the grace of God or by my own willpower ???
> 
> I just....don't feel any signs of divineness in my life. People keep telling me to stop looking for obvious signs of God. But these same people are the ones who get "visions" and "premonitions" ...I have NEVER EVER had such an experience.


Paul talked about not everyone is gifted with premonitions and visions and that it's nothing to be discouraged about.

For the porn: that you have the desire to cut the porn is a big divine sign, because I can tell you many Agnostics would think you're crazy for wanting to cut porn. I don't know your reason for wanting to cut it, and I do know some Agnostics would say yes porn isn't should be good, but usually porn = bad is a very godly and holy thing.

I bet you are otherwise smart and rational, so why would you think you'd be foolish and crazy about God?


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> Yep, the Bible is full of examples where God appeared to be quiet for decades but in the end turned out not to be, and was always knew the endgame would be good. My favorite example is actually from the Old Testament, Joseph from Genesis, how he was hated by his brothers, sold to the Egyptians, and gradually worked his way up to being the Pharo's (spelling on that!) right-hand man even though things many times seemed bleak or like he had no future.


Yep he was sold into slavery and imprisoned but God used him and rewarded him for his obedience.


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> Yep he was sold into slavery and imprisoned but God used him and rewarded him for his obedience.


It took a long time.


----------



## twitchy666

*what plan in place for me?*

was a regular thought of mine

from birth or much later?

a few steps toward loss

motto: "all i have left in life is my body!" absolutely sure of that.
when girlfriend turned her back to me in new home i got for us after steady 4.5 years
everyone else following
their mistakes
rude
foolish

0


----------



## stratsp

For god's sake, I don't understand this... every step I take every decision I make does everything has to be challenged and riddled with problems. it's like me sinking in water was not enough fate has to tie weights to my feet so I drown faster ..
It is not OK, I want to live a happy life, why is it this difficult....It has been so long since I have been happy. It hurts....Please god please have a bit of mercy now...


----------



## Musicfan

Patience, humility, mentally stability. Things have changed quite a bit since reading the bible this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Teaching me to be more open and vulnerable, when I am weak He is strong.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

Who?


----------



## 8888

stratsp said:


> For god's sake, I don't understand this... every step I take every decision I make does everything has to be challenged and riddled with problems. it's like me sinking in water was not enough fate has to tie weights to my feet so I drown faster ..
> It is not OK, I want to live a happy life, why is it this difficult....It has been so long since I have been happy. It hurts....Please god please have a bit of mercy now...


I have been feeling this way lately too You're not alone. It gets better. Hang in there. :squeeze


----------



## RoadToRecovery

God has healed me from anxiety disorder that lasted for six years. He gave me peace and comfort when my wife left me for another man last year. He led me to the right resources to help deliver me from the disorder. He has strengthened my faith through these adversities. I have truly never had a stronger faith than I do now. I am truly a different person now because of him. I am more hopeful and have a greater self worth and confidence than I ever have because of him. I praise his wonderful name for this! Thank you Lord!


----------



## Kevin001

RoadToRecovery said:


> God has healed me from anxiety disorder that lasted for six years. He gave me peace and comfort when my wife left me for another man last year. He led me to the right resources to help deliver me from the disorder. He has strengthened my faith through these adversities. I have truly never had a stronger faith than I do now. I am truly a different person now because of him. I am more hopeful and have a greater self worth and confidence than I ever have because of him. I praise his wonderful name for this! Thank you Lord!


Thats awesome wow!


----------



## Bellamars47

God has truly helped me so much within the past year. I'm on the right meds ans am in therapy and I'm so thankful. But theirs still a lot i need to work on and i just hope he has bigger and better things ahead because lately Ive been feeling kinda down and a bit hopeless


----------



## Kevin001

Bellamars47 said:


> God has truly helped me so much within the past year. I'm on the right meds ans am in therapy and I'm so thankful. But theirs still a lot i need to work on and i just hope he has bigger and better things ahead because lately Ive been feeling kinda down and a bit hopeless


Aww He has you, just remember His promises .


----------



## Bellamars47

Kevin001 said:


> Aww He has you, just remember His promises .


Thank you that means alot


----------



## Kevin001

Bellamars47 said:


> Thank you that means alot


:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Showing me that everything I go through is for a reason and how I need to learn from everything that happens. Without the scars I wouldn't know who He is.


----------



## Kevin001

Showing me what submitting to authority is.


----------



## wmu'14

Thankfulness, contentedness, has truly blessed me.


----------



## 8888

He has my psychiatrist advocating for me.


----------



## hypestyle

hoepfully opening some career opportunities for me.


----------



## VIncymon

I don't know. My life is much like Job's now. I'm looking for the hope, the blessing, the sign...but all I see are setbacks and disappointment.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Keep pushing guys!


----------



## lily

Musicfan69 said:


> Patience, humility, mentally stability. Things have changed quite a bit since reading the bible this year.





Kevin001 said:


> Teaching me to be more open and vulnerable, when I am weak He is strong.





Kevin001 said:


> Showing me that everything I go through is for a reason and how I need to learn from everything that happens. Without the scars I wouldn't know who He is.





Kevin001 said:


> Showing me what submitting to authority is.





wmu'14 said:


> Thankfulness, contentedness, has truly blessed me.





8888 said:


> He has my psychiatrist advocating for me.


I'm so glad! 



Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Keep pushing guys!


yes! When we fall down, we always have to try to get back up! like Kevin said, when I am weak, He is strong. All things are possible w/ God.


----------



## Kevin001

Letting me know its ok to be set apart, be bold in my faith .


----------



## Kevin001

Just continuing to remind me its ok to be different, we're suppose to be set apart.


----------



## Kevin001

Helping me become more of a servant, just more humble.


----------



## Kevin001

Reminding me to focus on the one, never know how leading one person to Christ might change the world. That one person could save thousands.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

God, I mean the machine keep putting people at the right time and place to block me from having a stable place to live. Even making people personally attack me online and in person with mind alike using groupings of related words.

I want God to see all my posts online, and I'm praying to it on this thread that I will keep sinning online on purpose.


----------



## Kevin001

Just showing me to be more humble and to have more compassion for others.


----------



## Kevin001

Reminding me to be more patient and live for the day.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This......


----------



## shyguy07

Hmm, I think God is trying to make me more patient, or it could be the crowds that are around now that we're in shopping season.


----------



## Kevin001

Showing me to take a step back and rest in Him. Get away from distractions and let Him lead me.


----------



## RoadToRecovery

God is leading me out of social anxiety by a mixture of his Word and providing me with the right help from trained anxiety specialists. They are helping me to Eliminate my symptoms of anxiety, such as brain fog, forgetfulness, racing thoughts; and rapid heartbeat. They are also helping me to get to the root of my unhealthy thought patterns I adopted when I was very young, and helping me to adopt healthy behavioral change. My inward self talk is starting to transform and I am starting to feel better!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Awesome!


----------



## Kevin001

Just showing me how everything is meaningless without Him.


----------



## Kevin001

Helping me be more bold in my faith and more sold out for Him .


----------



## lily

God is working on me in letting me recognize that I can't do everything right on my own and I have to ask Him to help me with my sins. I used to think that all I had to do was try.


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## Fixxer

When I "randomly" have something put in front of me, in my path, I believe God put it there for me to do something about it.


----------



## D'avjo

Fixxer said:


> When I "randomly" have something put in front of me, in my path, I believe God put it there for me to do something about it.


Something just randomly appears in front of you ? What was the last object that appeared and what did you do about it?


----------



## Fixxer

First is not the best example maybe. I needed a new hat. I went in the ATV trail. Found a brand new one, wondering if it was ever worn.

Lots of things I do think I need, I end up having it in my eyesight at some point later on. Finding "just what I needed" in the less expected places.
Some encounters with people I know or new people felt like it was "meant to be".
Just so you know, I do not really practice religion but I wonder if these things just happen "randomly" or if it was meant to be.
Whether it is God or just circumstances, there are occurence which makes us wonder how could that happen...


----------



## D'avjo

Fixxer said:


> Whether it is God or just circumstances, there are occurence which makes us wonder how could that happen...


Its definitely circumstanes mate.


----------



## fluorish

God is helping me by keeping me grounded


----------



## Fixxer

D'avjo said:


> Its definitely circumstanes mate.


To each his own!


----------



## D'avjo

Fixxer said:


> To each his own!


too true, I thought this was the section where athiests and the religious can do battle, so sorry.

Lily/Kevin, the only other two important people on here ha, apologies!


----------



## Fixxer

D'avjo said:


> too true, I thought this was the section where athiests and the religious can do battle, so sorry.
> 
> Lily/Kevin, the only other two important people on here ha, apologies!


Whoever they are these 2 and you, I'm not here to argue.


----------



## Kevin001

Showing me I need to get back to the heart of worship. I need to get back to the basics.


----------



## wmu'14

I need to place God first


----------



## Kevin001

Just showing me the beauty in everything


----------



## VIncymon

God keeps putting me through the fire, mentally and emotionally. Physically.
There must be some great work he's preparing me for...but I can't see what it is.


----------



## Kevin001

Just showing me to have grace more and to be more inviting with people. So many people are lost.


----------



## lily

I'm not sure but I want to start reading proverbs in the bible for wisdom and understanding, reading it carefully but I can't do it if I'm feeling too badly


----------

